# Grandwave 20 w/WRI nagged side plate



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Reel is 9.5/10cos and 10/10 functional. Lookin to trade for a new 8nbait rod


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Post pics . . .


----------

